# OTI Jigs & Poppers as well as OTI Ocean-X-treme 7'6" Popping Rod Blow-Out Sale



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

*OTI Jigs & Poppers as well as OTI Ocean-X-treme 7'6" Popping Rod Blow-Out Sale*










*OTI Jigs & Poppers as well as OTI Ocean-X-treme 7'6" Popping Rod Blow-Out Sale*

We have put together an early Holiday Super Special on some great OTI products.
If there are some different combinations that you'd like to see please call Doug or Chris @ 631-225-8862 and we'll work something out for you.









*OTI Jumbo Jigs in 450g*, fully rigged and ready to fish run $11.99 each. The Jumbo's smooth rear-weighted body drops quickly even in strong currents. All OTI jigs feature glow-in-the-dark edge with red 3D eyes and are packaged fully rigged and ready-to-fish with 2 RAPTOR Assist Hooks, 1 RAPTOR XH Split Ring, and 1 solid ring.

We would like to offer a *5 pack of these 450g Jumbo Jigs* (Blue, Green, Pink, Silver & Chartreuse) *for only $49.99 including shipping* in the USA (yes, that does include Alaska and Hawaii). To make this offer even sweeter, if you would like more than one of these great assortments we'll do $39.99 a set for sets 2 thru whatever for you.









If the *OTI Jinkster 400g Jig* is your preference then we have a 4 pack in Blue, Chartreuse, Green & Pink *for only $39.99 including shipping* in the USA (yes, that does include Alaska and Hawaii). This is reduced from 4 x $11.99 + shipping. To make this offer even sweeter, if you would like more than one of these great assortments we'll do $29.99 a set for sets 2 thru whatever for you. 
The Jinkster flutters and cuts through the water. All OTI jigs feature glow-in-the-dark edge with red 3D eyes and are packaged fully rigged and ready-to-fish with 2 RAPTOR Assist Hooks, 1 RAPTOR XH Split Ring, and 1 solid ring.









*If Poppers are what you're after then your choice of the:*
*OTI (FLAMES) Komodo 120g (OTI-1201-FLM)* - The Komodo produces a super splash and pop action. The proven dumbbell shape is rear weighted and can easily be cast long distances. Comes fully-rigged and ready-to-fish with RAPTOR XH Split Rings and RAPTOR 4X Treble Hooks.
*OTI (FLAMES) Goanna 100g (OTI-1202-FLM)* - The Goanna produces a splashing and darting action, zipping side to side on top of the water's surface. This action combined with the flying fish and squid designs are sure to trigger monster strikes. Comes fully-rigged and ready-to-fish with RAPTOR XH Split Rings and RAPTOR 4X Treble Hooks.
*OTI (FLAMES) Wombat 130g (OTI-1203-FLM)* - The Wombat produces the most explosive topwater action to excite large predators and trigger strikes. Comes fully-rigged and ready-to-fish with RAPTOR XH Split Rings and RAPTOR 4X Treble Hooks.
*OTI (PINK) Wave Dancer 85g (OTI-1204-PNK)* - The new Wave Dancer now a sinking/suspending stick bait that produces a sub-surface darting action to excite large predators and trigger strikes. Other changes include a foil finish and almost double the weight of the original. Comes fully-rigged and ready-to-fish with RAPTOR XH Split Rings and RAPTOR 4X Treble Hooks.
*OTI (SAND) Wave Dancer 85g (OTI-1204-SND)* - The new Wave Dancer now a sinking/suspending stick bait that produces a sub-surface darting action to excite large predators and trigger strikes. Other changes include a foil finish and almost double the weight of the original. Comes fully-rigged and ready-to-fish with RAPTOR XH Split Rings and RAPTOR 4X Treble Hooks. 
We are offering these Poppers, which are *normally $24.99 each,* for *only $21.99 for 1, $19.99 each if you buy 2 or 3 and we'll sweeten it to $18.99 each for 4 or more *(yes, this also includes shipping in the USA)

Saving something VERY exciting for those of you who have taken the time to read this down to here we have two great *OTI Ocean-X-treme 7'6" Popping Rods, your Choice @ Only $199.99 reduced from $289.00 & $299.00*








These Ocean-X-treme series rods use premium OTI-X1 composite blanks engineered for heavy-duty performance while staying lightweight for comfortable all-day fishing. These composite blanks have been specially formulated to provide a slow action that is easy on the body while maintaining high strength and durability for fighting big game fish.

Fuji SiC Silicon Carbide Guides 
Fuji Reel Seat 
Aluminum Gimbal
Premium padded rod sock included

Your choice of either the:
OTI-3101-765C Ocean-X-treme 7'6" 50 lb Conventional Popping Rod @ $199.99, reduced from $289.00
or
OTI-3101-768C Ocean-X-treme 7'6" 80 lb Conventional Popping Rod @ $199.99, reduced from $299.00.
*Add a reel to your purchase for one of these rods you will receive free spooling, your choice of Spectra or Monofilament.*
Yes, the rods also include shipping in the USA

*To order one of these exciting OTI offers please call Doug or Chris @ 631-225-8862*

We appreciate the support that we receive and are excited to bring this fantastic OTI opportunity to you.
Have a great day


----------



## oilpatch (Oct 21, 2012)

*oti*

Are these new ocean extremes two-piece? Regards jc


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Oil,

They are 2 piece. 2 to choose from, 50# & 80# 7-6" Conventional

Catch 'em up!!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

oilpatch said:


> Are these new ocean extremes two-piece? Regards jc


READ....:rotfl:


----------

